# SLR Minis G Rockford (Blanca's surviving kid) - New pics



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Here is the little man that made it through kidding and survived. Unfortunately his 2 brothers and sister did not fair as well.

Introducing SLR Minis G Rockford (for being so strong to make it)

He is a little tinier then his brothers and about the 3rd the size of his sister - but he is nursing and momma just loves him.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Blanca's live kid*

Congrats on the one live kid. :hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Blanca's live kid*

Awww, he is definately a healthy little bugger! Very nice markings too. He looks very eager to find his breakfast too. Very lucky little guy :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Blanca's live kid*

oh how sweet! congratulations. I am so happy Blanca has a kid to keep her occupied


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Blanca's live kid*

How sweet, he's a real cutie! Sorry about the tough delivery. That's gotta hurt. :hug:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Blanca's live kid*

Awwwww, he is adorable! I bet he was first born, reason I say that is mom's get up and clean the first born and sometimes lay down and push a second out and don't tend to it as well as the first.

Congrats on the healthy boy! Don't beat yourself up about the other 3. I have heard COUNTLESS tales of this happening so you are not alone. :hug:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Blanca's live kid*

Allison, he is gorgeous! He looks really good too! What a special little guy! I'm glad to see he's up and doing well after the hard delivery. :hug:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Blanca's live kid*

He's a cutie!! :stars:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Blanca's live kid*

He is sooooo cute!!


----------



## babe817 (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: Blanca's live kid*

very cute. congrats.


----------



## Pheonix08 (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: Blanca's live kid*

Very very very cute!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)




----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Allison, he is beautiful! All dry and fluffy he looks like a kitty! Very good to see him so alert and thriving too!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Awwww...he's adorable! I love when they become all fluffy,,,pretty soon he'll start trying to run and jump!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

He is SO CUTE! Love the coloring! Glad he is doing so well, so sorry to hear about the other babies, it happens, guess that's the only way to look at it. . . . at least momma (and you) have one sweet boy to love and cuddle.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

He is very pretty! Sorry about your loss but it happens so don't feel bad :grouphug:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Awwwwww what a tee tiny little cute bugger!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

He is adorable!

I am sorry about the others BUT IMO- that little guy looks very freshly born in those first photos.
I dont think you missed the kidding by a whole lot. So, chances are, even if you had gotten up at 3am, she wouldnt have been in active labor. Dont beat yourself up over it! 

Are you going to keep him?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

No I don't think so. I think if anyone - I will keep China's 2 that were born on Monday. I am not a "buckskin" type of person - But I really like Turner. 

I am definately not a white and black person - but if I can't sell him - he will be staying - LOL!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

He is so cute there is no way you'll have a problem!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Around here there is not much of a market for Registered Nigerians with the economy going down the drain! But we will see.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Yeah we sell are registered about the same as the unregistered so they go.I mean like $25 more but that's it.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

That is what I am doing. Depending on the kid - it is 25 - 50 more - but they can come back anytime to get registration and pay the difference if they would like!


----------

